# Has photography ever gotten you laid?



## runnah (Aug 23, 2013)

Discuss!

Other than some teenage fumbling in a darkroom I haven't had the pleasure.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 23, 2013)

My discretion is a valued part of what makes me me.  Therefore the only answer that fits is Bacon.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 23, 2013)

Bacon! (any kind)


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 23, 2013)

I had a man contact me yesterday saying he wanted photos of him dressed as a woman. I responded with rates and he starts responding back wanting sluttier photos of himself with sex toys and that I could touch him freely. so well I guess you could say there was a possibillity for sex. If i liked complete strange men dressed as a woman. I politly declined.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 23, 2013)

Nope, but the day I got my camera after I stopped crying like a girl and got Mr. Rabbit home he did.... oh wait... that means I have... kinda?!! woot!

I have been offered multiple times to come to a shoot by a super creepy guy who participates on a local club's site, he assures me he will keep his socks on so must be legit!


----------



## baturn (Aug 23, 2013)

No. But I cannot imagine having sex with an eagle or a GBH.


----------



## Patrice (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes it did. To get a closeup of a particularly nice little clump strawberry flowers I had to lie on the ground flat on my belly.


----------



## AimeeLynC (Aug 23, 2013)

For some reason when I photograph weddings, there is always one groomsmen that "digs" my camera, and thinks it's sexy that I can "handle" that equipment. I am intently focused when I shoot weddings, so it's like "Just say cheese dude."

Now that I think about it, I am extremely single and getting old. Crap.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 23, 2013)

I would have voted for bacon, but Canadian bacon isn't REAL bacon.
Therefore, I refuse to vote at all.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 23, 2013)

quite the opposite.


----------



## weepete (Aug 23, 2013)

No, but bacon has


----------



## runnah (Aug 23, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Nope, but the day I got my camera after I stopped crying like a girl and got Mr. Rabbit home he did.... oh wait... that means I have... kinda?!! woot!



Still counts!

I vote mr rabbit join the forum!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 23, 2013)

sm4him said:


> I would have voted for bacon, but Canadian bacon isn't REAL bacon.
> Therefore, I refuse to vote at all.



Sharon, just vote for runnah being sexy. I'm starting to be concerned for his mental stability with the vote totals.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 23, 2013)

ronlane said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > I would have voted for bacon, but Canadian bacon isn't REAL bacon.
> ...



You're just now STARTING to be concerned for his mental stability?!? A little late to that party, don't ya think? :lmao:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 23, 2013)

runnah said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, but the day I got my camera after I stopped crying like a girl and got Mr. Rabbit home he did.... oh wait... that means I have... kinda?!! woot!
> ...



lol Ha! I have a hard enough time keeping myself out of trouble here without having to keep an eye on him lol


----------



## ronlane (Aug 23, 2013)

sm4him said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



True, but I mean instead of not voting because of bacon, take the next safest selection there  [well I think it's safe, I doubt he'll stalk you too much]


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2013)

I voted.

EWwwwww!!!! Bacon is winning, 6 to 5.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 23, 2013)

12sndsgood said:


> I had a man contact me yesterday saying he wanted photos of him dressed as a woman. I responded with rates and he starts responding back wanting sluttier photos of himself with sex toys and that I could touch him freely. so well I guess you could say there was a possibillity for sex. If i liked complete strange men dressed as a woman. I politly declined.



Party Pooper!!!  :lmao::smileys:


----------



## jaomul (Aug 23, 2013)

Can someone just make up a good story!!! I want to hear it


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sure......I use this......


----------



## Stevepwns (Aug 23, 2013)

sm4him said:


> I would have voted for bacon, but Canadian bacon isn't REAL bacon.
> Therefore, I refuse to vote at all.




Its still pork, so in the end its still a win.  For the record Canadian bacon is American Ham....  win win...


----------



## mishele (Aug 23, 2013)

12sndsgood said:


> I had a man contact me yesterday saying he wanted photos of him dressed as a woman. I responded with rates and he starts responding back wanting sluttier photos of himself with sex toys and that I could touch him freely. so well I guess you could say there was a possibillity for sex. If i liked complete strange men dressed as a woman. I politly declined.



I thought for sure you would take me up on my phone call! Your loss. :mrgreen:


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 23, 2013)

I voted Runnah is sexy. Only when i had my Harley Davidson Sportster and wore lots of leather.The only problem with that I was mistaken a lot for one of the boys at The Blue oyster Bar instead of a Hells angel wannabe.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 23, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> I voted Runnah is sexy. Only when i had my Harley Davidson Sportster and wore lots of leather.The only problem with that I was mistaken a lot for one of the boys at The Blue oyster Bar.



:raisedbrow::shock::taped sh:


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 23, 2013)

mishele said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > I had a man contact me yesterday saying he wanted photos of him dressed as a woman. I responded with rates and he starts responding back wanting sluttier photos of himself with sex toys and that I could touch him freely. so well I guess you could say there was a possibillity for sex. If i liked complete strange men dressed as a woman. I politly declined.
> ...



Snoop, you are such a Dawg.. sorry dee oh dubble gee.

Oh, and guess how Mr. Innocent voted - you folks are disgusting!:bigangel:


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 23, 2013)

I was approached by a "working girl" once shooting a bridge but respcfully declined.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 23, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> I was approached by a "working girl" once shooting a bridge but respcfully declined.



No TFP? lol


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> I was approached by a "working girl" once shooting a bridge but respcfully declined.


 :mrgreen: It doesn't count, because the approach had nothing to do with photography.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 23, 2013)

Tailgunner,Yea sure you declined on the price maybe^^


----------



## Derrel (Aug 23, 2013)

THIS video shows what it was like to be a photographer, back in the film days, before everybody had a digital SLR...back when the answer was Yes.


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 23, 2013)

KmH said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > I was approached by a "working girl" once shooting a bridge but respcfully declined.
> ...



Well, close enough lol


----------



## Patrice (Aug 23, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> I voted Runnah is sexy. Only when i had my Harley Davidson Sportster and wore lots of leather.The only problem with that I was mistaken a lot for one of the boys at The Blue oyster Bar instead of a Hells angel wannabe.



 Harley Davidson _*Sportster


*_Well that was your problem right there, the wrong Harley.

You'd have better luck with one of these:





Or maybe one like this:




(Just kidding!)


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 23, 2013)

:lmao:





Patrice said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > I voted Runnah is sexy. Only when i had my Harley Davidson Sportster and wore lots of leather.The only problem with that I was mistaken a lot for one of the boys at The Blue oyster Bar instead of a Hells angel wannabe.
> ...


Are you saying i should of opt for the full dresser or a Pan head or something. My sporty had illegal straight pipes,real loud and shot flames out the back pipes.Any time I road a lady on the back she was def for a while and did not have to watch what I say.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 23, 2013)

The results of this research study were doomed the moment "bacon" was an option. Even Canadian bacon is still bacon.

Runnah, you scandalous fiend, you.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 23, 2013)

Patrice said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > I voted Runnah is sexy. Only when i had my Harley Davidson Sportster and wore lots of leather.The only problem with that I was mistaken a lot for one of the boys at The Blue oyster Bar instead of a Hells angel wannabe.
> ...


Nice.The only problem with the bigger boys was the price and couldn't lift it from the ground if dumped,to heavy.My Sportster I had put about 95 percent chrome and she was fast.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 23, 2013)

I just took a picture of a blurry Film picture done Mid 90's. It was my New 1995 Harley sportster XLH 1000cc this is before the chrome was added and the straight Pipes.


----------



## Patrice (Aug 23, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> I just took a picture of a blurry Film picture done Mid 90's. It was my New 1995 Harley sportster XLH 1000cc this is before the chrome was added and the straight Pipes.



Nice scooter, I liked the 1000 sportys. Let's not hijack this thread any longer.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 23, 2013)

I am amazed at the number of voters who have apparently felt the touch of a man/woman, whatever that even is.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 23, 2013)

A camera can be a great icebreaker. Last Saturday I was a the local park and asked an attractive women if I could take her picture. She smiled, I took her picture. I showed her the picture and she liked it. We took a few more pictures then went to lunch. I left her house Monday morning.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 23, 2013)

MSnowy said:


> A camera can be a great icebreaker. Last Saturday I was a the local park and asked an attractive women if I could take her picture. She smiled, I took her picture. I showed her the picture and she liked it. We took a few more pictures then went to lunch. I left her house Monday morning.


You Stud.:thumbup:


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 23, 2013)

MSnowy said:


> A camera can be a great icebreaker. Last Saturday I was a the local park and asked an attractive women if I could take her picture. She smiled, I took her picture. I showed her the picture and she liked it. We took a few more pictures then went to lunch. I left her house Monday morning.



Now that's a story.  All I ever get to do is e-mail them the pictures :???:


----------



## kundalini (Aug 23, 2013)

Does a blow job count?   .... err, I mean hummer


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 23, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I am amazed at the number of voters who have apparently felt the touch of a man/woman, whatever that even is.



Would a man woman be treated differently..................nevermind!


----------



## H4X1MA (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, I was on a dating site, used pictures that I took of myself, met someone, and have been together almost a year. Does that count?


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 23, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Does a blow job count? .... err, I mean hummer



No, that is not sexual relations! :study:


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 23, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Does a blow job count?   .... err, I mean hummer


LMFAO.


----------



## mishele (Aug 23, 2013)

K, that had nothing to do with photography!!


----------



## Overread (Aug 23, 2013)

Thus far the only thing my camera attracts is endless amounts of dust (seriously I bet the Canon white is there just so that you don't have black and then see EVERY tiny speck of dust!) and half shaven/fully bearded men often dressed in half or full camo gear...... 

 I think I need a bigger lens to attract the women!


----------



## IByte (Aug 23, 2013)

mishele said:


> K, that had nothing to do with photography!!



Ummm yes it does if he has photos!


----------



## kundalini (Aug 23, 2013)

mishele said:


> K, that had nothing to do with photography!!



Oh, I beg to differ my dear.  

Here's the blow job I got....








And here is a hummer.....


----------



## Rob99 (Aug 23, 2013)

It was probably more because of alcohol than the camera but I love me some drunk and depressed bridesmaids. 

Even I can't eff that up!


----------



## mishele (Aug 23, 2013)

Rob99 said:


> It was probably more because of alcohol than the camera but I love me some drunk and depressed bridesmaids.
> 
> Even I can't eff that up!



That's horrible, poor girls. Lol


----------



## Rob99 (Aug 23, 2013)

mishele said:


> Rob99 said:
> 
> 
> > It was probably more because of alcohol than the camera but I love me some drunk and depressed bridesmaids.
> ...



Lol

"Hey I can make you famous with this thing" 

I can't help she took it wrong.


----------



## snerd (Aug 23, 2013)

Voted maybe. Too early to tell.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 23, 2013)

After taking pictures of my then girlfriend nude (she wanted to submit did playboy) I kinda wasn't taking no for an answer... Not that no was answer given.  

Course calling those pictures photography is a bit of a stretch. 

Good lord I wish I knew then what I knew now... And having a d800 and proper lighting would also have been amazing. Thousands of well lit 36mp pictures...  Lol

Ah if only...


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 23, 2013)

Having a camera means having gorgeous women get naked, make sexy gestures and not getting any...


----------



## pgriz (Aug 23, 2013)

sumfing wrong with that picture, Bill.  Got to get the focus adjusted.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 23, 2013)

manaheim said:


> After taking pictures of my then girlfriend nude (she wanted to submit did playboy) I kinda wasn't taking no for an answer... Not that no was answer given.
> 
> Course calling those pictures photography is a bit of a stretch.
> 
> ...



Nah.  Memories are better without the hard evidence.


----------



## Tiller (Aug 23, 2013)

Well at least I'm not the only one to vote yellow!


----------



## sleist (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes.
We saw each other for a year before it ended.

Life can be interesting sometimes.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 24, 2013)

Photography has gotten me "screwed" several time, but that's not to be confused with "laid".


----------



## kathyt (Aug 24, 2013)

AimeeLynC said:


> For some reason when I photograph weddings, there is always one groomsmen that "digs" my camera, and thinks it's sexy that I can "handle" that equipment. I am intently focused when I shoot weddings, so it's like "Just say cheese dude."
> 
> Now that I think about it, I am extremely single and getting old. Crap.


I started wearing 4 wedding rings, because I don't think the drunken groomsmen got the hint!  Yes, I see you doing the Electric Slide, and yes you look amazing! Dorks.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2013)

Kathy,
   I know what you mean...and I realllly wish I woulda' worn four wedding rings when I had my pics done last week!

I had to fend off the photographer's advances after this photo session...his name was Jar-Jar Gavbenks...after he took my pictures he wanted me to come over to his place and look through his downloads... I know "Ewwwww!", right?


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2013)

OMG...lol


----------



## bunny99123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Last weekend I was downtown on the River Front and there are clubs and such. Some guy came up and asked me. "What do you do with that camera?" I replied, "Shoot people." After he closed his drooping mouth, I explained what I meant. 

I vote for bacon


----------



## SashaT (Aug 24, 2013)

sm4him said:


> I would have voted for bacon, but Canadian bacon isn't REAL bacon.
> Therefore, I refuse to vote at all.




Hahahaha too funny.... but true!


----------



## Overread (Aug 24, 2013)

bunny99123 said:


> I vote for bacon



My camera never brings me bacon - not even to the yard!


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 26, 2013)

The three girls I have dated since seriously getting into photography have all found it to be a major positive feature about me.  Creativity, all that.  I seem to also get significant bonus points for routinely doing cool DIY  gum-and-shoestrings craziness with homemade lenses and cameras and  whatnot.

It's no guitar playing or anything, but it fills that stereotypical gap somewhat.

Anyway, all of that said, I don't have any evidence that photography was a *DECIDING *factor in any first dates or whatever, which is what seems to be implied by "has it gotten you laid?"


----------

